# "Inspelen op"



## ThomasK

Mij lijkt dat het heel moeilijk is om "inspelen op" goed te vertalen. Ik zocht nog eens op in en.bab.la, en krijg dan suggesties als
- address, react, … : die veel te direct zijn en het speelse missen
- capitalise on: niet slecht, maar te economisch voor mij (alsof je iets wil uitbuiten...)
- anticipate on, make provisions: te veel toekomst, inspelen gaat vaker over de feiten, de gegevens, en oké, je gebruikt ze naar de toekomst toe

"Tap into" was ooit een suggestie van een (Engelstalig) student en daar zit veel in: alsof inderdaad die gegevens, die omstandigheden, als een bron zijn die je kunt aanspreken (a, gerichtheid) en laten lopen (c, crea), maar ik mis iets als de bewuste beslissing (b).

Iemand een reactie, een suggestie? Misschien ben ik te veeleisend... ;-(


----------



## Peterdg

Thomas,

Geef eens een context waarin je "inspelen op" wil gebruiken.


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, here we go (al denk ik dat de betekenissen van het woord weinig variëren). Ik denk aan een situatie waarin we jongeren willen sensibiliseren. Als we dan inspelen op hun interesses, dan zal de campagne meer effect sorteren... Dan zie ik geen van die suggesties hierboven goed werken, behalve "tap into" misschien... IK vind het "ludieke" nogal belangrijk, en dat mis ik meestal.


----------



## elroy

ThomasK said:


> Als we dan inspelen op hun interesses, dan zal de campagne meer effect sorteren...


 I think “speak to” would work in that context.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks!


----------



## eno2

De gewone vertaling zou 'respond to ' zijn. Address mischien ook hier. ..."to connect with their interests"


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> IK vind het "ludieke" nogal belangrijk, en dat mis ik meestal.


Behalve het feit dat er in "inspelen op", de stam "spel" staat, zie ik niets ludieks aan "inspelen op".


eno2 said:


> De gewone vertaling zou 'respond to ' zijn.


Vind ik, tot nog toe, de beste vertaling in deze context.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Behalve het feit dat er in "inspelen op", de stam "spel" staat, zie ik niets ludieks aan "inspelen op".



mmmm
Van 'spel' naar ludiek is niet ver.  Er zit een zekere connotatie aan vast.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, het is mogelijk dat ik te zwaar til aan dat creatieve ("ludieke" is te eng). Maar er is minstens een zekere creativiteit nodig om je aan te passen aan bv. je publiek. En dan vind ik "react to" nogal direct, te direct zelfs. Dat "speak to"... spreekt me wel aan, maar ik zou het nog in een zin willen zien: "If you speak to people's feelings, then…"? Ik vind het relatief goed omdat spreken vaak interactief is...
Ik beken (voor wie mij niet kent) dat ik vaak en graag vasthou aan relatief letterlijke vertalingen omdat ik denk dat je anders iets mist, al besef ik ook wel dat je betekenis en vlotheid moet verzoenen...


----------



## sound shift

Misschien iets zoals "We need to approach this via the things that interest them."


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> .
> Ik beken (voor wie mij niet kent) dat ik vaak en graag vasthou aan relatief letterlijke vertalingen omdat ik denk dat je anders iets mist, al besef ik ook wel dat je betekenis en vlotheid moet verzoenen...


  Ik ben ook zo.


----------

